# Naniwa flattening stone or atoma 140



## Mpower (Dec 27, 2017)

I am currently struggling whether to buy a flattening stone from naniwa or a atoma plate to flatten my suehiro Rika and cerax 1000 because the atoma costs nearly double the price


----------



## Matus (Dec 27, 2017)

Atoma is so much better for this. I did have the one from naniwa, it works, but dishes too and can chip your stone rather easily if you are not careful.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 27, 2017)

If the stones have been a bit neglected, get the Atoma. The Naniwa flatteners work only if used from the very first day.


----------



## Mpower (Dec 28, 2017)

The atoma is ordered. Thank you


----------



## zeus241129 (Jan 3, 2018)

Mpower said:


> The atoma is ordered. Thank you



Atoma is better choice .. I order one also &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## LucasFur (Jan 8, 2018)

Just for those reading this thread in the future. 

You CAN Flatten your *flattening stone* on a diamond plate. 

(verb)Flattening the (noun)Flatting stone works very well for me on my DMT 400.


----------

